# Leaving the bands on jars after sealing...to do or not to do.



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Okay, so I know that you CAN take the bands off after sealing jars, but I have always left them on. I bought all my jars new since I didn't have mothers and grandmothers who canned. That meant that I have enough bands to cover every jar in my stock.

Is there are reason why I SHOULD take them off?


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I take em off so i don't have to buy new ones for the next batch. Also if you have a jar break and have food bits floating in the water bath it can lodge under the rings of other jars ans cause rusting and nasty stuff. After 48 hours i always remove the rings and wash the jars anyways so no reason to put em back on for me.

I give a lot of jars of jam away and if i leave the rings on invariably nearly everyone tightens the ring for some reason. That can break the seal and cause the jam to go bad. So the jam i give away doesn't have a ring. I have a strict policy that if you don't return my jar you wont get another full one,they always get returned!!! :hysterical:

I know some folks leave em on, i don't think it's a big deal either way!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

I've always removed bands, mainly so that if a seal breaks, I'll be able to tell as soon as I start to open the jar. Also, between the band and the flat is an easy place for rust to form.I've seen bands so rusted that removing them was a real task.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Werforpsu said:


> Okay, so I know that you CAN take the bands off after sealing jars...


No, you *should *take the rings off. Gunk can get stuck between the ring and the lid during the canning process. If you leave the ring on, it can cause the lid to start to rust and that will destroy the seal. 

Here are links to the correct canning procedures:
http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/uga/using_bw_canners.html
http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/uga/using_press_canners.html


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Limon said:


> No, you *should *take the rings off. Gunk can get stuck between the ring and the lid during the canning process. If you leave the ring on, it can cause the lid to start to rust and that will destroy the seal.
> 
> Here are links to the correct canning procedures:
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/uga/using_bw_canners.html
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/uga/using_press_canners.html



Thanks for the info. I haven't had much trouble with rust and in 5 years of canning have never had a jar go bad or a seal fail after that initial cooling off period. Still it is good to know that there is a reason to remove the band.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes, always remove the rings. then wash the jars well, and put them away nice and clean.
I know several of us have various ways of storing the rings, but I think the wire coat hanger trick is one of the more popular. I only keep about 100 rings, I certainly don't need that many, but it's me comfort zone. I have at least 1000 jars. I check them every season, and any that are showing rust get tossed and I just keep the ones from any new jars I purchase that year.
As to what to do with all those rings you are now blessed with that you don't need to keep?
How about making Christmas ornaments out of them? A Canners Christmas tree!:hysterical:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I Always remove rings as soon as the jars cool. The ring goes right into soapy water,washed ,dryed and put away. In our humidity they would get stuck on. Besides I would not want a ring helping a lid stay on ,on a bad jar of food.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

hercsmama said:


> Yes, always remove the rings. then wash the jars well, and put them away nice and clean.
> I know several of us have various ways of storing the rings, but I think the wire coat hanger trick is one of the more popular. I only keep about 100 rings, I certainly don't need that many, but it's me comfort zone. I have at least 1000 jars. I check them every season, and any that are showing rust get tossed and I just keep the ones from any new jars I purchase that year.
> As to what to do with all those rings you are now blessed with that you don't need to keep?
> How about making Christmas ornaments out of them? A Canners Christmas tree!:hysterical:


I am sufficiently in awe of the amount of jars you own! I don't have anywhere near that many..maybe 100 quarts, 50 pints and a dozen or 2 jelly. That is probably pretty good after only 5 years  I am sure that over time I will get more, as our fruit trees grow I will need to, but at this time lots of the food I can is purchased not grown by me. That is a big factor in how much and IF i can it...like applesauce. i love homemade applesauce, but with a price almost the same as buying plus all the work, I don't do a lot of it.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ah but there's the thing, which is healthier for you and your family? I'm all about saving time, and money. But, I am also all about making sure that what we eat is nutritionally as good for us, and chemical/preservative free as well.
I've yet to totally convince my kids though. But they are grown, and it's up to them now. Although, my DIL has expressed a very keen interest in learning to can. As a matter of fact, she canned her first jam, all by herself, just last week:goodjob: , and is wanting me to show her how to pressure can, so she can make soups and stews.
Maybe there is hope for them. LOL!
As far as my rather extensive jar collection, I inherited alot of mine from my Granny. I've also been an avid canner for 20+ years. Oh I buy a case or two every year, to replace the ones that have finally given up. But, I happen to know that there are several people here that have way more than I do.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I have ye to pressure can anything....I am asking for a pressure canner for Christmas


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

You should remove them. If for some reason the jar is bad, the ring staying on will keep it from unsealing & you could potentially eat bad food. I have had jars come unsealed weeks after canning them. If the ring was on, they wouldn't have & we would have eaten bad food. There is no reason to leave the ring on if the jar seals properly.
Also, like the other poster, I have well over 1,000 jars & not near that many rings.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

Be sure to wait until the jars are cool to the touch before taking the rings off!


----------

